# Hello from South Florida



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

I always wanted a micro skiff. Now that I am retired I will get one. My first thought was a Solo Skiff, but now there are many more options out there. I figured this would be a good place to start.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Where will you be launching it? Do you mind trailering? How far are you going to be paddling/motoring? Any specific style of fishing (inshore, nearshore, etc)?


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

I will probably be fishing mostly the intracoastal waterways from Lake Worth (Snook Island area) to Sebastian Area and everywhere in between. Would the Boston Whaler 13' Sport be considered a Micro Skiff? Several of those available locally and very reasonable. I have a Native Ultimate 12 kayak and a Otter Stealth 2000 (duck hunting and fishing kayak/boat) at this time.


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

Also need room for the wife.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey there, Boston Whalers are safe a bit rough in a chop but great all around boat. Not really a flats boat that you might add a trolling motor and whatever else. If you might extend your reach from the intercoastal into rivers estuaries and bays then something else might better suit you which can be found in the same price range. I would suggest explore by test riding some other types. You might ask here on other forums. Most likely members in your area will offer you rides suggestions and thoughts.


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

There are several companies local, but I will have to stick with a used boat. I always liked the Mitzi Skiffs and also Beavertail, but would have to stick to their smaller boats. Ankona is also a nice boat that is local.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a B2 Beavertail 2007 with a merc 60 4 stroke had 200 hrs on the outboard. I knew I wanted this model. It is a Hells Bay mold that cost twice as much I its day. Absolutely love it for what I fish. I am on west coast. I use it for back country but take it on the beaches on a nice day. 17' lite weight skiff with design that allows me to run in 3" on plane and poles in 5". Gets up in 1 foot. These are the things you want to think about. As you can see I bought used- like about 9 yrs old.


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

I think they make Skull Island Skiffs near me but I know nothing about them


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Skull island skiffs get good reviews here. A skull island recently sold for a steal. You might want to start looking at the Microskiff for sale forum. You can learn a lot reading that and then doing some research. Also you might pose your questions I the General forum and lots if folks will reply.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

An old whaler will do what you want .


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

always liked the Whalers


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I live in Lantana and fish Lake Worth Lagoon regularly. Also fished Wabasso- Sebastian this past weekend for the first time by boat. Am a kayaker as well....

My first skiff was a whaler knockoff . Sure it isn’t a poling skiff but with a regular little trolling motor you can fish anything in lake worth. Sebastian was snotty on Saturday so you would have had a slow ride but still do able....


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

Do you fish Snook Island? I am tossing around the idea of different boats now that I am hotel bound in Homestead. When this job is over and the stay home policy is lifted I will get more serious. All this time just surfing the net has put all kinds of ideas in my head. If the boat is t narrow or close to the water, my wife wont want to go with me (fear of gators). If it is to big, I wont be able to handle it alone. I like the idea of the Hobie Power skiff, but I like some of the micro skiffs from East Cape or Ankona. But I still have to buy used.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I do fish Snook Islands, mixed results at best. Boat choices are many... my three trade off points would be
1 how skinny vs rough water ride
2 how much hp low is nice but more gives you choices of extra gear or people.
3 price....
I will take you out on my skiff to Snook Islands when you get back if you want


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

tarawa1943 said:


> I will probably be fishing mostly the intracoastal waterways from Lake Worth (Snook Island area) to Sebastian Area and everywhere in between. Would the Boston Whaler 13' Sport be considered a Micro Skiff? Several of those available locally and very reasonable. I have a Native Ultimate 12 kayak and a Otter Stealth 2000 (duck hunting and fishing kayak/boat) at this time.


Welcome neighbor!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

tarawa1943 said:


> I will probably be fishing mostly the intracoastal waterways from Lake Worth (Snook Island area) to Sebastian Area and everywhere in between. Would the Boston Whaler 13' Sport be considered a Micro Skiff? Several of those available locally and very reasonable. I have a Native Ultimate 12 kayak and a Otter Stealth 2000 (duck hunting and fishing kayak/boat) at this time.





GTSRGTSR said:


> Hi, I live in Lantana and fish Lake Worth Lagoon regularly. Also fished Wabasso- Sebastian this past weekend for the first time by boat. Am a kayaker as well....
> 
> My first skiff was a whaler knockoff . Sure it isn’t a poling skiff but with a regular little trolling motor you can fish anything in lake worth. Sebastian was snotty on Saturday so you would have had a slow ride but still do able....


If both of you guys kayak you have to try Fellsmere Reservoir. Ive been 3 or 4 times and its amazing. Gotta do it before they let the power boats in. When they do its going to be a muddy mess. Way to shallow for prop wash but they'll figure that one out real quick.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich (Mar 1, 2018)

Solo Skiff been my ride for four years now. I use trolling motor on electric only lakes and a 2.5 Suzuki on other bodies of water. Do plan on upgrading to a 5 or 6 in near future.


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

GTSRGTSR said:


> I do fish Snook Islands, mixed results at best. Boat choices are many... my three trade off points would be
> 1 how skinny vs rough water ride
> 2 how much hp low is nice but more gives you choices of extra gear or people.
> 3 price....
> I will take you out on my skiff to Snook Islands when you get back if you want


That would be great.


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

jasonrl23 said:


> If both of you guys kayak you have to try Fellsmere Reservoir. Ive been 3 or 4 times and its amazing. Gotta do it before they let the power boats in. When they do its going to be a muddy mess. Way to shallow for prop wash but they'll figure that one out real quick.


I will try it. I have an Otter Stealth 2000 that I can use there.


----------



## tarawa1943 (Apr 4, 2020)

jasonrl23 said:


> Welcome neighbor!


Thanks. I live in in Loxahatchee.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a hobie revo 13, down for any trip....


----------



## Gerard Starks (Mar 22, 2020)

GTSRGTSR said:


> I have a hobie revo 13, down for any trip....


What hp on your 13’ Hobie?


----------



## Gerard Starks (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry didn’t see the Revo


----------

